# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Для чего ведические женщины украшают себя бинди?

## Ямуначарья дас

30.12.2009  Leleya:

Для чего ведические женщины украшают себя бинди? Можно ли украшать себя начинающим вайшнави?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Leleya!

Бинди (красная точка на лбу) свидетельствует о том, что женщина замужем (это некоторый аналог золотого кольца на пальце). Природой устроено так, что женское тело относится к категории пракрити (познаваемое), а мужское к категории пуруша (познающее). Поэтому вожделение женщины может окликаться на вожделение со стороны мужчины. Точка на лбу замужней женщины призвана защитить от вожделения как ее саму, так и окружающих ее мужчин. Бинди наносится на лоб в районе аджна-чакры, т.н. "третьего глаза".

Начинающим вайшнави можно носить бинди, если они замужние.

----------

